# onlinestatus von mir  auf homepage anzeigen



## fenster (5. Juli 2003)

hallo

hab da eine webseite auf htm basis (keine datenbank) auf einem free webserver der keinerlei
scripte unterstützt 

und möchte wenn ein user die page besucht 
im meinen online status anzeigen 
(brächte blos ein button oder fenster sein 
mit " ich bin online bzw. ich bin offline"

das heist wenn der user die page auruft 
sollte er dort sehen können ob ich online bin 
oder nicht.

wie könnte man das problem lösen ?
wie gesagt server untersützt keinerlei php, asp usw.
das einzige was gehen würde ware javascript aber 
das ist ja eher eine clienten seitige sachen 



gruß
fenster


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Juli 2003)

Meintest du damit ICQ oder einen andere Messenger?
Wenn ja, da kannst dir bei den entsprechenden Systemen einen HTML-Code geben lassen mit dsem dein Status angezeigt wird.

Wie du schon hier im Board öfters mal gesehen haben wirst gibt es ja das schöne ICQ, AIM, YM usw. Zeichen.

http://www.icq.com/features/web/indicator.html ist zum Beispiel für ICQ und du brauchst keine Skriptsprache oder sonstiges.


----------



## Fabian H (5. Juli 2003)

Sonst wird es wohl etwas schwieriger, da ich davon ausgehe, dass du eine dynamisch IP hast.

Du könntest dich vielleicht bei dyndns eintragen, und mit einer Serverseitigen Sprache (z.B. PHP) einen Ping auf die Adresse ausführen. Such mal nach ping im PHP-Forum, das Thema hatten wir letztens.


----------



## fenster (5. Juli 2003)

*@Marcus R*

hallo

ja icq kenne ich habe es aber in der praxis noch 
nie verwendet 
da das immer ein sicherheitsrisiko ist denke ich 

wie ist es mit der sicherheit ?? vielleicht kann
mir jemand eimanl seine erfahrungen schildern 

ich kein interesse daran das jemand meine ip
ausließt und ständig bei mir herumstöbert 
ne firewall bringt da ja auch nichts, da das 
ding ja raus muss 


wie ist es mit der werbung kommen viele popu´s 
oder kann man die abschalten ?


ideal und geschickt wäre es aber alles was 
bequem ist stellt immer ein sicherheitsrisiko dar

gruß
fenster


----------



## fenster (5. Juli 2003)

*@Nuinmundo*

hallo

ja habe eine dyn. ip

an eine fixe habe ich auch schon gedacht 
aber ich habe leider keinen php space 

das probelm bei den php space anbierten
(Kostenlos oder Nicht) 
sobald die eine kommunication mittels computer und IP fesstellen 
schliesen die den account da verdacht auf 
illegale handlung besteht 
( ich sage hier nur trojaner php oder cgi notification)

gruß
fenster


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Juli 2003)

*Re: @Nuinmundo*



> _Original geschrieben von fenster _
> *das probelm bei den php space anbierten
> (Kostenlos oder Nicht)
> sobald die eine kommunication mittels computer und IP fesstellen
> ...


Sorry, aber im Bezug auf kommerzielle Anbieter ist das totaler Unfug. KEIN kommerzieller Anbieter wird dir - wenn nicht ein (beweisbarer), fester Grund vorliegt, "deinen Account dicht machen" ( = Vertragsende = Zahlungsende = Kunde weniger).
Ich denke noch nicht mal, dass ein kommerzieller Anbieter dir den Account schließt, wenn er ein Trojaner-Email-Notification-Script findet, da alles auf dem Account deine Sache ist. Einschreiten hingegen würde ein Anbieter bei Warez.


----------



## Klon (9. Juli 2003)

Desweiteren möchte ich dich (fenster) darum bitten unsere Netiquette zu lesen und in Zukunft Groß/Kleinschreibung im Sinne der deutschen Rechtschreibung zu beachten.


----------

